# Which Via Nirone 7 to buy?



## alexleiphart (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm new to Bianchi bikes. I currently own a vintage, 1978 Schwinn road bike but am looking to purchase a modern day road bike.

I want a Bianchi bike that offers comfort and performance, while staying affordable.

It looks like the Via Nirone 7 line is the best option, but I'm not sure which specific Via Nirone to purchase.

Should I get the Tiagra, Sora, or 2300?

Keep in mind, I'm not crazy about the white and red color. I do like the white and celeste as well as the blue color.

P.S. Would it be worth spending the extra money to buy the Bianchi Impulso 105? What are the advantages? (I do really like the color of this bike - black and celeste)

Any help is greatly appreciated; thanks!


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

The Via Nirone is a good starter bike. I've ridden the Via Nirone Tiagra and it handles nicely. The 2300 is an 8 speed, the Sora is a 9 speed and the Tiagra is a 10 speed. If you think you will enjoy riding more with a modern bike than I would go with nothing less than the Tiagra. More manufactures are already moving to 11 speeds. The 105 is not available in the VN7 line. You would have to move up to the Impulso to get the 105. If you can afford the VN7 Tiagra, then Impulso 105 is only $200 more and supposedly a better riding frame.


----------



## doctorvera (Dec 26, 2011)

the LBS where i bought the mine was willing to swap the components from the frame red/white (tiagra) to the celeste/white frame (originally with sora) for 30 dollars...now i have celeste frame with tiagra componentes.. nice deal.. try asking the same.. for you nest upgrade try three thing..chage the wheels to shimano rs-80 (i paired with tires 25 michellin) and you are gonna have a really soft ride... the handle bar was so thin for me and was killing my hands.. double wrapping and now is a charm.. and in the future i will change the Rear Derailleur for a 105.. there is a little off set (and a noise) what is killing me but is not big deal right now.. so far has been a really nice bike


----------

